# Alaska Cruise



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

I am going on a cruise to Alaska the first of June 2016. I want to try to visit LYS in Anchorage, Vancouver, Wasilla, Juneau, Skagway,. If you have any information please let me know.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

www.sweaterbabe.com has a list of yarn shops in Alaska. Just google yarnshops alaska -- lots of places pop up. I specifically found Seaside Yarns in Juneau; Far North Yarn Co. in Anchorage; Aurora Yarns of Alaska and the Rushin' Tailor, both in Skagway. Good luck, and please share pictures after your cruise.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You are going to love this cruise. Hubs and I went years ago and really enjoyed it. Have a great time.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh you will have a wonderful time. Went several years ago and don't remember the names of any stores but I did find knit shops.


----------



## dzlagn (Jun 8, 2011)

which cruise line are you going on? My family will be going in July to celebrate my youngest's 15 birthday.


----------



## dzlagn (Jun 8, 2011)

which cruise line are you going on? My family will be going in July to celebrate my youngest's 15 birthday.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome cruise there with Princess Cruises. We went for our 50th Anniversary.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I went that Trip many many years ago. It was wonderful. My favorite was the side tour to a glacier with the dog sleds.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I went in 2003 for DH and my 25's anniversary we went on Holland American Line. We want to go back for the land/sea that does a train to Denali. Have a great trip, but you'll have no time to knit believe me!


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Aurora Yarn Shop in Skagway - visited there last summer.


----------



## plasm27cas (Dec 26, 2013)

Sea side yarns in juneau


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Am on my way to Alaska in a week to meet new twin grands. If you can, check out the Quilted Raven in Anchorage. They have lots of quilting items but also some beautiful local yarns. I buy a skein each time I'm there and it is my souvenir! Enjoy that beautiful country...and wave to my daughter and her family while you are there. jberg


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

You will love this cruise, you will not I am sure, want or have the time to knit too much to see and do. 
Enjoy your knitting when you return and enjoy the ports you visit.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

Alaska Frayed Knot is located in Palmer, not far from Wasilla - about 14 miles.... I have not been there as my very favorite shop in Palmer - Fantastic Fibers - closed (I was so very sad to see this happen as the owner, Vera, was the greatest friend and fellow knitter always willing to lend a helping hand!). But I have been hearing good things about the new one (AK Frayed Knot). There are several shops in Anchorage, but I'm not sure of the names - I don't go into Anchorage very often - too much crime there and I never feel that safe! Be careful if you go.... and Safe Travels!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I went on the Celebrity Infinity to Alaska. Have gone on other cruises but Alaska was the absolute best for me.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Is Wasilla in the northern part of Alaska? We are going on a cruise in August though the ship isn't stopping in Skagway, Sitka or Anchorage this time (have been there before twice). It will be stopping in Ketchikan and Juneau though so am interested in the info about LYS in those two places. The ship is stopping at Icy Strait Point too....which I know nothing about at this point in time.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

CharleenR said:


> Is Wasilla in the northern part of Alaska? We are going on a cruise in August though the ship isn't stopping in Skagway, Sitka or Anchorage this time (have been there before twice). It will be stopping in Ketchikan and Juneau though so am interested in the info about LYS in those two places. The ship is stopping at Icy Strait Point too....which I know nothing about at this point in time.


Wasilla is about 45 miles north of Anchorage.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. Haven't driven north of Anchorage but have been south of it, to Whittier.



NonzNitZen said:


> Wasilla is about 45 miles north of Anchorage.


----------

